# 55 gallon Community Tank stocking?



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey guys! I recently found an amazing deal on a 55 gallon tank and stand. I was wanting some recs for stocking it?

I am thinking maybe a pair of angel fish as the big center peice. What would be good to go with them? 

I am open to anything but want color and/or interesting patterns. I want lots of pretty fish lol.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay,

Are you planning on moving your betta into there? If not you could get another and put him in the 55.

I'd keep:

8 Cardinal Tetras
1 Betta
5 female Swordtails
1 male Swordtail
6 Bronze/Albino Corydoras Catfish
6 Harlequin Rasboras

for a stocking level of 94%.

I really don't know much about angelfish so I can't help you with that, sorry.

Hope this helps,

fishy314


----------

